# Ubuntu chmod/chown



## dadom110 (14. Januar 2009)

HuHu Zusammen,

ich muss zugeben das ich nicht gerade bewandert bin mit Linux, also mein Problem:

Habe hier ein Notebook auf dem eeeBuntu läuft (Ubuntu für SubNotebooks), jetzt wollte ich meinen homeOrdner auf eine andere Partition packen, dafür habe ich einen Ordner angelegt, dessen Rechte und Besitzer wollte ich ändern..was aber irgendwie nicht klappt, hier mal mein TestFall:

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2009-01-14 21:07 chownTestOrdner

jetzt habe ich Versucht den Besitzer und die Rechte zu ändern;

sudo chown test chownTestOrdner/
sudo chmod 644 chownTestOrdner/  (644 passt doch für ein Home Ordner oder?)

Ergebnis dieser schweren Arbeit
drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2009-01-14 21:07 chownTestOrdner

Nicht besonders erfolgreich, bekomme keine Fehlermeldungen oder dergleichen. Mit Files klappt das auch nicht 

Hoffe auf Aufbauhilfe 
Grüße
Dom


----------



## WildGuy26 (14. Januar 2009)

moin, erklär nochmal von vorn du möchtest? Willst du den /home/ ordner auf eine seperate Partion packen oder den /root ordner? Falls du vorhast den /home ordner auf eine seperate Partition zu packen rate ich dir davon ab diesem Ordner root rechte zu verpassen und den Besitzer auf root umzustellen, bin mir ziemlich sicher das eh nur dein angelegter benutzer im /home/dein_benutzer ordner schreibrechte(775) hat. wenn du generell als root durch die gegend hoppeln willst solltest den /root ordner einfach benutzen. Empfehel dir aber immer deinen angelegten benutzer zu benutzen, kannst dir ja in der Shell mit sudo -s den Nautilus öffnen und hast dann eh zu allem Zugriff?

PS: Give a Reply
Greetz

da fällt mir ein, könntest das auch so machen, schmeiß ne live-CD, kopier den /home ordner auf die Partion, öffne /etc/fstab und trag da die Partition als /home ein!
Sach bescheid wenn du hilfe brauchst!


----------



## dadom110 (15. Januar 2009)

HuHu...

also noch mal: ich habe 2 Partionen (eine kleine, da ist Ubuntu drauf, und eine größere) das Standard Home Verzeichnis liegt auf der Ubuntu Partition. Wenn ich jetzt einen neuen Benutzer anlege, erstellt er ja Standardmäßig einen seperaten Ordner in /home/ . Das klappt auch wunderbar, dem Benutzerordner verpasst er dann ja automatisch die richtigen Rechte und setzt den Besitzer auf eben den neuen User.

Jetzt wollte ich eben das Home Verzeichnis des neuen Benutzers ändern. Mein erster Versuch war einfach bei der Anlage eines neuen Benutzers, in den Optionen das Home Verzeichnis direkt zu ändern. anstatt "/home/NewUser" habe ich da eben "/media/disk-1/homeDirs/NewUser" angegeben. Wenn ich jetzt versuche mich mit dem Benutzer an zu melden, meckert er das der Ordner nicht exisitiert / die Rechte auf dem Ordner nicht ordnungsgemäß sind. (nach der Fehlermeldung setzt er dann scheinbar das home Verzeichnis auf "/" und damit kann ich natürlich keine Einstellungen speichern.)

Wenn ich mir das ganze dann mal anzeigen lassen, Hat er aber trotzdem den richtigen Ordner angelgt. Der Ordner "/media/disk-1/homeDirs/NewUser exisitert, allerdings mit den falschen Rechten und als Besitzer "root".

Jetzt hatte ich mir gedacht das ich dann einfach die Berechtigung selber setze. wie im ersten Post mit "sudo chmod..." und "sudo chown ...", aber es tut sich nichts. Weder der Besitzer noch die Zugriffsrechte ändern sich. (keine Fehlermeldung)

Mit "sudo" führe ich doch meine Aktionen als root aus oder? Weil angemeldet bin ich ja als "dadom", aber irgendwie kann ich keine Rechte ändern (weder auf Ordnern noch auf Dateien)

Achso als Distribution habe ich eeeBuntu (speciale Ubuntu Version für SubNotebooks) falls das wichtig ist.

Danke schon mal 
Dom


----------



## deepthroat (15. Januar 2009)

Hi.

Was ist das denn für ein Dateisystem auf /media/disk-1 ?

Gruß

\edit: Poste mal die Ausgabe von "mount".


----------



## dadom110 (15. Januar 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Was ist das denn für ein Dateisystem auf /media/disk-1 ?



ey, da bringste ja was ins Spiel. Vorher lief auf dem System XP. Ich nehme mal stark an das er NTFS oder FAT32 auf der Platte laufen hat *grml*  Ich nehme an man kann keine Linuxberechtigungen auf ner NTFS Platte pflegen ? 



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Poste mal die Ausgabe von "mount".



Gleich heute Abend mal nachholen. Damit haste mich viellejcht auf die richtige Spur gestoßen und ich war schon am verzeifeln 

Danke Dom


----------



## deepthroat (15. Januar 2009)

dadom110 hat gesagt.:


> ey, da bringste ja was ins Spiel. Vorher lief auf dem System XP. Ich nehme mal stark an das er NTFS oder FAT32 auf der Platte laufen hat *grml*  Ich nehme an man kann keine Linuxberechtigungen auf ner NTFS Platte pflegen ?


Nativ auf jeden Fall nicht, nein. Am besten wäre ein Linuxdateisystem zu verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## dadom110 (15. Januar 2009)

Super, dank Dir erst mal für den Anhaltspunkt, hatte ich gar nicht mehr drüber nachgedacht. Und ich war schon wieder am Verzweifeln... zumal ich mein System vorgestern fast (mal wieder) ganz kaputt gemacht hatte. Hab immer das Gefühl Linux ist ein Kartenhaus und ich erwische immer die unterste Karte beim rausziehen...naja als Linux Anfänger muss man wohl erst mal ein paar Fehler machen und das System zerschießen bis man dahinter kommt. (konnte mich zwischenzeitlich gar nicht mehr einloggen, weil ich das home des Benutzer so zerschossen hatte, dank meinen (geringfügig vorhandenen) Linux Kenntnissen bin ich dann irgendwie bis in die Root-Discovery-Console gekommen und hab (1h !) mit dem vi (*grusel*) in der passwd an den Benutzereinstellen rum gefummelt bis ich mich dann endlich mal wieder mit einem der User anmelden konnte und schnell mal einen korrekten User an zu legen )

Naja, ich werds gleich mal versuchen und sehen ob ich mit einer LinuxFormatierten Partition weiter komme.

Liebe Grüße
Dom


----------



## WildGuy26 (15. Januar 2009)

Evt. noch nen Tipp! Versuch dann die neue partion durch die ergänzung in der fstab gleich bei Start mit zu mounten, könnte so aussehen

/dev/deinneuehomepation(sd...oder hd..)      /media/disk/homedirs/user     vfat     rw,uid=1000,guid=1000       1        2                         du solltest drauf achten, falls du dein dateisytem noch nich geändert hast das mit diesen optionen zu mounten
für ntfs-dateisystem statt vfat ntfs-3g eintragen

für ext3oder andere Linux dateisyteme

/dev/deinneuehomepation(sd...oder hd..)      /media/disk/homedirs/user     ext3     defaults      1        2


so kannste die neu angelegten Rechte für deinen neuen umgehen um schreibrechte zu bekommen /media/disk/homedirs/user, aber bei einer sache bin ich mir nicht sicher, da Problem is das  X11 also deine Desktopoberfläche sämliche Einstellung in /home/user speichert, auch wenn du deine home partion einbinden kannst wird X11 schäzungweise in /home/user nach einstellungen suchen, da er diese aber nich findet weil ja kein neuer benutzer vorhanden, wird er nich gestartet, hab mir mal  /home ebenfalls auf einer seperaten Partion angelegt, diese dann zerschoßen, da war nix mehr mit Oberfläche, habe diese Partion allerdings durch die /etc/fstab direkt ins /home verzeichnis gemountet..würde dir diese art und weise empfehlen


----------

